# Starting issue on new to me To 35



## Neil Jr (May 25, 2020)

I have a Massey Ferguson TO 35 apparently 1957 based on serial#. It will not start, replaced battery and coil and cleaned battery connections. New 800 CCA battery will not turn starter but if I add a booster box it turns. Coil heats up and it seems to chug but does not start. It had no battery in it when I acquired it. Both cables are black and I am concerned maybe I have the polarity wrong. I imagine this has been answered somewhere but I cannot find a definitive answer. Is there any way to tell for sure if it is a negative or positive ground? It has a 12 volt starter and a generator with a red tag (apparently 12 volt). I appreciate any advice.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The TO 35 was originally a 12 volt system, and most likely a negative ground. The coil shouldn't heat up. Does the starter get hot as well?


----------



## Neil Jr (May 25, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate the information. No the starter does not get hot, but I do not run it long. And I let it rest between attempts. The tractor belonged to my father and they had issues with the distributor popping out and losing time. My brother put in a distributor with electronic ignition and a key switch instead of the starter button. I think it may be a problem with the switch that is heating up the coil and not related to the starting issue. I will change out the battery cables and look into a new starter. I also tried starting fluid and it made no difference. Was hoping to get a better idea of what the issue is before buying more parts. I appreciate any advice you all might have.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Before you go too far put a wrench on the crank bolt and make sure the engine turns. Outside possibility engine is seized ?


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

You can also do the screwdriver trick and jump the starter to ensure the starter will turn by bypassing the key switch.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

One more thought. If the starter is an aftermarket there is a chance the neck of the starter is too long and binding the starter up after the bolts are tight. You might try bench testing the starter out of the tractor.


----------



## Neil Jr (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas. The engine turns over with enough power to the starter, just not overly fast. I can actually turn the engine over by hand pulling on the fan. This worries me some as I would expect it to be harder to turn, but I have not got it to start and warm up yet. I tried to check the timing and it seems right but it is not the easiest to do with an electronic ignition. No points to open and close.
I tried using jumper cables to jump from the battery to the starter, no real change. I pulled the starter and there is a fair amount of grease in it and the brushes and commutator are worn. I expect I will need a new one before I will get any farther.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

That’s probably a good place to start. Do you know if it is a continental engine or a Perkins. I have the shop manual for the continental engine. I can give you the rough settings for the distributor set up. It should put you in the ball park.


----------



## Neil Jr (May 25, 2020)

It is a Continental Engine. I think it is supposed to be around 6 degrees based on what I can find online.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Found this on eBay on the comment section for electronic ignition for an mf35.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

I've been down your path with my TO35. What got me going was broken nose cone from a cold winter start. Then replaced all cables battery solenoid and new starter from yesterdays tractor. Screwdriver trick didn't work. Starter bench tested fine but when looking at it while on tractor and turning ignition the brushes werent making contact and sparking crazy. Prior when roll tractor over I'd get slow crank then just click from solenoid. Drove me nuts. But another new replaced starter and works now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Neil Jr (May 25, 2020)

Thanks, based on what I seen so far it is looking like the starter is an issue. I will buy a new one and update as soon as I am able to try it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sonnydaze (Jan 2, 2020)

According to TractorData.com the MF TO35 had a positive ground until 1955 and a negative ground from 1956 on. Find the negative terminal on your battery and if it is attached to the engine block or frame of tractor then it is negative ground. The battery should have a - for negative on the negative post ( usually a black cable ) and a + for positive on the positive post which is normally a red cable. You may have a bad solenoid and/or starter. They work together but can fail separate from one another.


----------

